# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Για τι είδους παπαγάλο κάνει το κλουβί μου??

## piranhas2

ηρθε στα χερια μου αυτο το κλουβι μπορω να βαλω 1 ζευγαρι παπαγαλους η ειναι ακαταλλήλο? εκτος απο τα budgis cocatil kai love birds

55χ70χ27 μ,υ,π

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ Βασιλη!

Πες μας εαν μπορεις το κενο των καγκελων μεταξυ τους χωρις να μετρησεις το σιδερο..

----------


## piranhas2

καλησπερα το παχος ειναι περιπου 2,2 cm

----------


## serafeim

παιζει να χωραει κα ιρινκνεκ αλλα κοκατιλ θα προτιμουσα εγω!!!

----------


## piranhas2

φοβεροι οι  ρινκνεκ αλλα απο οτι εχω ακουσει φωναζουν πολυ............

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Φωναζουν πολυ +το κλουβι μου φαινεται ειναι πολυ μικρο για ενα μονο.. για ζευγαρι δεν κανει με τιποτα!

----------


## piranhas2

ενα ζευγαρι parrotlet η τους quaker parrots μπορω να βαλω??

----------


## piranhas2

η ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι * Red-rumped Parakeet*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παροτλετ με τπτ... θα σου φυγουν απο τα κενα...

το 27 πλατος το θεωρω μικρο... αλλα νομιζω πως ενα ζευγαρι κοκκινομπουτια θα ειναι οκ...

----------

